# Spotify Playlist Club?



## DLOinQUEENS (Nov 22, 2018)

Just wondering if there’s any TC members who would want to start a Spotify playlist sharing club? Since this forum has the best knowledge of classical music around, it might be a good source for Spotify streamers to trade notes.

I’m in the process of building a CPO label playlist that is currently over 6,000 tracks long (I’m trying to add every CPO album they have, best I can). CPO, of course, champions unsung composers, so leaving this playlist on shuffle might introduce a person to music they’d never hear otherwise. If you’re on Spotify and you wanna check it out, just search “CPO Classical” and it should pop up.

I’m trying to think of some other ideas after I finish this one.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice idea and I'm on Spotify too but I don't think I'm ready to inflict my choices on anyone yet. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't have Spotify but a big fan of CPO records, so that's also not helping


----------



## DLOinQUEENS (Nov 22, 2018)

Merl said:


> Nice idea and I'm on Spotify too but I don't think I'm ready to inflict my choices on anyone yet. :lol:


One playlist I've been wanting to do is a chronological symphony playlist, with just one version of each symphony starting from, say, Haydn up to the mid twentieth century. Obviously, not including every symphony (especially Haydn and Mozart) but enough good ones to keep the line moving.

I also did a piano quartets playlist, with one version of every piano quartet I could find. I'd like to do the same for each type of work: violin sonatas, piano concertos, etc. When you just use their search algorithms you get bogged down in various versions of one or more popular works, which makes it tedious to find the lesser known compositions.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Definitely an interesting idea and useful work. But (I use Apple Music not Spotify, the principle is the same) I really don't like long playlists (I mean dozens of tracks, 6,000 tracks - a nightmare) and I never use/download them. They are confusing, contain many pieces that I don't want to listen to and it's very uncomfortable to search in such a long playlists. That's just my point of view, other users may see it differently...


----------



## DLOinQUEENS (Nov 22, 2018)

DaddyGeorge said:


> Definitely an interesting idea and useful work. But (I use Apple Music not Spotify, the principle is the same) I really don't like long playlists (I mean dozens of tracks, 6,000 tracks - a nightmare) and I never use/download them. They are confusing, contain many pieces that I don't want to listen to and it's very uncomfortable to search in such a long playlists. That's just my point of view, other users may see it differently...


I hear you. I keep two types of playlists: the massive ones I leave on shuffle, and the shorter, more refined ones I use to better explore a theme. The massive ones are good because you can use the shuffle as a more specific, auto-search function. For instance: there is no way to search for CPO albums in Spotify, but by adding them all to a playlist, you've now created the ability to shuffle or search ONLY CPO albums, which is a lot easier than searching in a browser and then back into the app.

It would be cool to set this up for other labels as well. I may give it a try eventually.


----------



## DoSvitaniya (May 14, 2019)

DLOinQUEENS said:


> Just wondering if there's any TC members who would want to start a Spotify playlist sharing club? Since this forum has the best knowledge of classical music around, it might be a good source for Spotify streamers to trade notes.
> 
> I'm in the process of building a CPO label playlist that is currently over 6,000 tracks long (I'm trying to add every CPO album they have, best I can). CPO, of course, champions unsung composers, so leaving this playlist on shuffle might introduce a person to music they'd never hear otherwise. If you're on Spotify and you wanna check it out, just search "CPO Classical" and it should pop up.
> 
> I'm trying to think of some other ideas after I finish this one.


I realize this thread is old, but I have been working on exactly what you're talking about. I started making complete works playlists for various composers, but quickly realized that I would never be satisfied with just any old recording for each piece.

This led me to start building playlists for the various labels (BIS, CPO, Ondine, Naive, Pentatone, Challenge Classics, Alpha, Harmonia Mundi) that, IMO, publish consistently better recordings/performances than others (DG, Decca, Sony, Naxos, etc.). I figured I could then sort each playlist by artist and make individual Label+Composer playlists (Like BIS - Beethoven or CPO - Mendelssohn), which might make the hunt for the perfect recordings a little more systematized.

If you're still doing something like this, I'd love to collab as it seems pretty overwhelming to tackle tens of thousands of tracks.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

How does Spotify handle multi-movement works on shuttle?


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> How does Spotify handle multi-movement works on shuttle?


It treats each track separately, if they're recorded as separate tracks, which they almost always are.


----------

